# Can i feed my fish frozen shrimp?



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

So i used to have 4 japonica shrimp and 2 cherry shrimp in my tank. my fish decided to kill and eat all but 1 japonica, which i thought was strange because theyre much bigger than the fish's mouth. My yoyo loach and electric blue jack dempsy are the murderers, but i was thinking. since they like shrimp so much, could i buy a bag of small frozen shrimp and drop one in the tank once in a while? Will the fish eat it? is it healthy? can i drop them in frozen or should i defrost them first?

sorry for all the questions, but i am just curious

thanks!!
-Mike


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They would enjoy it, defrost first.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

I feed my Dempseys shrimp. They seem to like it. They never had a problem with frozen food.


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

Go for it... just defrost first


----------



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

thanks everyone. i'll have to pick some up and see how it goes


----------

